# Simply a Stupid Question About Starting a Fire



## seven10ashbury (Oct 3, 2009)

I have a general sense of how to start a fire in a wood smokers fire box, but I was wondering if anyone out there had a really good way of doing it. Also, my smokers fire box has two trays (Its a Yoder Smoker Wichita). I know its big and expensive and I dont need one, but (like my guitars) I start out big so I know I won't just someday blow it off and never use it. Get me? So any help would be great.








 JMP


----------



## jaxgatorz (Oct 3, 2009)

I use a weed burner for mine.... Got it at a Tractor Supply store... Makes for an easy lighting........Happy smokes.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  And Welcome to smf..


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 3, 2009)

If you would please stop bye Roll Call and introduce yourself properly. Now to your question you should use a chimmey to start your fire and that should give you a good start to a good smoke.


----------



## rickw (Oct 3, 2009)

I like to use  this method  for fire management. Your fire box has a charcoal tray, the bottom one, and the top shelf is to use for grilling with the firebox. I have the same set up with my Horizon.


----------



## smoke_it_up (Oct 3, 2009)

newspaper and alot of hot air thats how i do it.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 3, 2009)

I use the weed burner as well makes it nice and easy that way


----------



## partner in swine (Oct 4, 2009)

Can't beat a newspaper fired chimney and when it gets ready, a quick dump-n-spread.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 4, 2009)

Weed burner here too- build a "cabin" like structure, two or three logs high. Hit it with the log lighter (weed burner), let it burn down a bit to get some good coals going and toss in a couple more splits.


----------



## randya (Oct 4, 2009)

Weed burners get the vote.  I got mine at Harbor Freight.  Get yourself one you will like it.  Good luck and welcome to the smoking family.


----------



## carpetride (Oct 4, 2009)

Weedburner for my stumps.  If for some reason I need to use a chimney then I throw some EVOO on a couple of paper towels and it lights quickly and easily.


----------



## pignit (Oct 4, 2009)

If you've never used a weed burner.... this is your chance. I like it cause it sounds like a hot air balloon  or a jet car takin off at the drags.... and it does a great job startin the fire. I use it to light the coals in the big whole pig cooker.


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 4, 2009)

Weed burner here, the best. Also good for preburning if your so inclined. Plus, its cooool
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I gotta figure out a way to strap that 20# propane tank to my back, then I can walk around like the Terminator with a jet powered flame thrower in my hands.

Oh yeah, NO such thing as a stupid question here my friend. If you think its a silly question, I promise you others have thought about it too. So ask away on whatever it is that your wondering about.


----------



## zapper (Oct 5, 2009)

Depends on what type of fire and its purpose


A wood fire I start like any good camper would by spliting a piece down until I have some kin'ling that will start with a match and work up from there. Build or "Lay" my fire usually log cabin style with large splits for a top with the kindeling and small fuel inside the cabin. One match.


Charcoal in a chimney, I use a 2" X 2" piece of acoustical ceiling tile soaked in wax as the fire starter. After I dump the charcoal into whatever I am cooking with I usually go ahead and add a piece of lump about every 6 to 8 inches to kind of minion into the fire and then add wood chunks for extra smoke as needed


----------



## bbq ron (Oct 14, 2009)

weed burner is what i use also


----------



## txbbqman (Oct 14, 2009)

Weed Burner Here also, sure makes a nice way to start a fire and they can be fun also.

I sometimes cook in competitions and most of the time we start our Comp meat around 2:30 - 3:00 am and when we fire up the weed burners folks come flying out of their campers to see what all the racket is...


----------



## sqwib (Dec 11, 2009)

Just ordered mine from harbor freight, now all I need is a stick burner.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 11, 2009)

Last October I fired up the Lang at 5:30 am to smoke some butts and a brisky. When I hit the "turbo" switch on the weed burner my neighbor came out to see what the noise was. She came over to the fence and asked "Since you woke my up, you fixing me breakfast?" I offered to fix her some breakfast, but she said "I'm going back to bed. If you're really sorry for waking me up, you'll bring over some pulled pork when it's done."
So I did.


----------



## bullfrog (Dec 11, 2009)

Not knowing what a weedburner was I went to Youtube ... Yeah I _NEED_ one of those now, LMAO!


----------



## bbq engineer (Dec 11, 2009)

I put a chimney full of charcoal on my turkey burner, and Let-R-Rip! Then I throw that into my reverse flow trailer mounted stick burner's firebox and start putting splits on top. It is an instant fire.


----------



## bbq ron (Dec 11, 2009)

i use a weed burner all the time


----------



## billbo (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for that link Rick, very helpful!


----------

